# Dumped once again, for "being too quiet"



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes, it's happened again. I give up on anything ever working out, unless I ever find a deaf guy who can't speak...so he can't say **** about me not talking, and won't care cause he wouldn't be able to listen to me anyway.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Yes, it's happened again. I give up on anything ever working out, unless I ever find a deaf guy who can't speak...so he can't say **** about me not talking, and won't care cause he wouldn't be able to listen to me anyway.


The heck?

Maybe he thought you weren't interested or something? Dumped for being too quiet sounds like the moron needs to go to Vegas and try out one of the girls here to see the definition of chatterbox.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I dont consider myself THAT outgoing....but I have a friend who is super shy and quiet and doesnt initiate convos or add to convos.....its just a "I dunno" here and "maybe" there.....i can see how it would be frustrating if that chick was my gf.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Harpuia said:


> The heck?
> 
> Maybe he thought you weren't interested or something? Dumped for being too quiet sounds like the moron needs to go to Vegas and try out one of the girls here to see the definition of chatterbox.


He "says" he felt like I wasn't interested. But I may not have said much, but I showed my interest. Just a stupid excuse, I think. Don't know how many times I've heard the "you don't talk enough", "you have a dry personality", bull**** over and over as an excuse.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Kustamogen said:


> I dont consider myself THAT outgoing....but I have a friend who is super shy and quiet and doesnt initiate convos or add to convos.....its just a "I dunno" here and "maybe" there.....i can see how it would be frustrating if that chick was my gf.


I don't normally start conversations. But I do add to them, and I definitely say more than I dunno and maybe. I used to be like that. I've improved a lot but obviously I'll still never be good enough


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> He "says" he felt like I wasn't interested. But I may not have said much, but I showed my interest. Just a stupid excuse, I think. Don't know how many times I've heard the "you don't talk enough", "you have a dry personality", bull**** over and over as an excuse.


That makes two of us. Girls tell me I'm about as boring as a tin can.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Harpuia said:


> That makes two of us. Girls tell me I'm about as boring as a tin can.


I'm called boring, weird... pretty much been called everything bad at one point.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ShaunaTheDead,

You are FAR from boring. That's a mindset change to get that thinking there, though :yes


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Shauna The Dead said:


> Yes, it's happened again. I give up on anything ever working out, unless I ever find a deaf guy who can't speak...so he can't say **** about me not talking, and won't care cause he wouldn't be able to listen to me anyway.


too quiet in real life or too quiet on the internets ?


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Relationships are about as good an idea as masturbation with a cheese-grater.


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Shauna.
Guys suck !!!
Well some of them anyway.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Emanresu said:


> Relationships are about as good an idea as masturbation with a cheese-grater.


lol, I feel the same. I don't even bother or care what I'm missing any more.

I'm sorry though Shauna.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

this sucks. From what I know of you you're really interesting - more interesting than me. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> lol, I feel the same. I don't even bother or care what I'm missing any more.
> 
> I'm sorry though Shauna.


The only time the relationship thing bother me is people bugging me about why I'm not in a relationship. And the many daily facebook updates I get about my friends ****ty relationships is more than enough to validate my ways.


----------



## i a (Jan 5, 2011)

Shauna The Dead,

When you talked with him what did you talk about? What do you like to talk about?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Shauna. Clearly the guy didn't know how lucky he was. 

I've been dumped for similar reasons, and told things like 'you need to have more opinions'. My bad for not being an opinionated arse.

Steer clear of anyone who even suggests you're not good enough the way you are. It's their problem, not yours.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Shauna. You are definetly not boring. I know what it is like to be told I am boring because I don't talk a lot. Most of the time I am being judged solely because of that before people get to really know me. I figure if they don't want to take the time to make conversations to really get to know me or just take me for the quiet person I am than they are not good enough for me. Your definetly not boring and don't give up hope.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

He wasn't the right fit for you. The right guy will come along eventually! One day you'll meet someone you feel soooooo comfortable with that you can totally be yourself and have fun with!


----------



## KennethJones (Jun 22, 2009)

You should find someone compatible with you. That means finding a person who isn't bothered by silence. I know it seems impossible but there are people out there who don't hold talking and conversations in high regard. I am one of those people. I don't understand why normal people have to talk constantly. I am the kind of person who can sit in a car with someone for hours on end and not say a single word. And that makes complete sense to me. Most of the time I don't think there is much more to be said other than hello, goodbye, and thankyou.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry it didn't work out. But now you are free to be with someone that appreciates you for who you are and you won't have to try to change yourself to make them happy. I'm sure there's a guy out there that just broke up with a chatterbox and would be thrilled to have someone that doesn't have to be talking all the time.

I doubt anything we say here will make you feel much better though. Getting dumped sucks but you know someone better will come along and you will be glad this relationship ended.


----------



## pjm1978 (Sep 28, 2009)

Sounds like a cop out excuse to me. They use the fact that you are a little on the quiet side to end the relationship and excuse blame from themselves. I've had my share of bad relationships myself. Finding a good relationship can be so difficult some times, like trying to pick fly **** out of pepper while wearing boxing gloves. As far as what you said, adding to a conversation is fine, usually one person takes the lead anyways. As far as the name calling and labels, pay it no mind.


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

I'd love to have a girlfriend that was as quiet as me..
You don't always need words to have something interesting to say. Chin up. You'll find somebody.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Sounds like they really don't understand you. They just want you to be something your not.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Why do people think its perfectly acceptable to use 'being too quiet' as a reason to get rid of someone?

You wouldnt tell someone that they were 'too fat' or 'too ugly' for you, would you?

But yeah, i know how you feel. I've been dumped before and fired from jobs for 'being too quiet'.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

That's an insane excuse to dump someone. Being quiet doesn't automatically mean that we have no right to have what we want.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I can see it.....if I was in a relationship Id want a partner to laugh with and joke with and to talk to.....someone I feel comfortable opening up to and have them open up to me. If my gf was quiet....it would hard to feel close to that person.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

gaz said:


> That's an insane excuse to dump someone. Being quiet doesn't automatically mean that we have no right to have what we want.


Nah its hard to form compatibility with someone who doesn't talk much. This is coming from somebody who is also too quiet.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear that Shauna...


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

That really, really sucks. Honestly, you shouldn't feel bad, because it's totally his loss.


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

His loss.
Don't have much else to say really. Hope you feel better and all that though


----------



## ready (Sep 2, 2009)

Better for it to end, you need to find a guy who appreciates you for who you are. You seem like a nice girl, so his loss, seriously.

But with that said, once I was with a girl who wouldn't open up with me (even though I would open up with her) and wouldn't bother calling me often at all (wanted me to always be the one to initiate everything, including calls). Wouldn't even make an effort to show she cared. I thought she was just shy. But with time I saw that she would be open with other people and was very self-absorbed the rest of the time, so I ended it. When someone is quiet and doesn't show that she cares by making an effort in other ways, the other person thinks that they don't care.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Sounds to me like a cop out excuse too. Sounds to me like the guy has a serious attitude problem which is nothing to do with you. I'm sorry to hear that too. :-(


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

thanks, he was also an *******.... toward the end there, he called me "lazy" because i don't LIKE to work... umm, who does? i'm sure some people kinda like their jobs. i don't even mind mine much right now. but he made it out to be worse than it is. and i'm sure he wouldn't be working if not for getting paid for it. nobody would work if money wasn't involved. and he mentioned something about how he "wasn't gonna pay for everything for any woman and a kid that wasn't even his"... i never asked the ****face to pay for anything.


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Probably not even worth your brainpower to think about why it didn't work. I saw your pic in the photo thread and from my perspective, it should just be a matter of pick and choose for you on what guy you want. Cheer up! There are better days ahead.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

you would think guys would want a quiet girl that DOESN'T NAG them 24/7!

That really sucks I know how you feel...try going out with an introvert


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

If he has major issues with introversion then you are probably better off with someone else in the end.


----------



## lonestar1 (Nov 16, 2010)

sorry to hear about that. I know this sucks because the girl that i was talking to recently stopped talking to me... later i found out it was because i was too queit and boring. god it hurts like hell i really liked her. hopefully you can find someone out there that likes you for you


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Shauna The Dead said:


> thanks, he was also an *******.... toward the end there, he called me "lazy" because i don't LIKE to work... umm, who does? i'm sure some people kinda like their jobs. i don't even mind mine much right now. but he made it out to be worse than it is. and i'm sure he wouldn't be working if not for getting paid for it. nobody would work if money wasn't involved. and he mentioned something about how he "wasn't gonna pay for everything for any woman and a kid that wasn't even his"... i never asked the ****face to pay for anything.


Definitely sounds to me like the guy had issues that he tried to project onto you. And that you're way better off without him!


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Do you really want to be with someone who thinks you should change the way you are? I mean think about it. Be yourself and live life to its fullest. Love hurts but there's always tomorrow.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Screw him. He was not fit for you anyways if that was his problem.


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

I know its tough Shauna, but don't worry about him. Also just because someone said you are weird or boring doesnt make it true. I could say the opposite for example.

I am pretty much like you in terms of being quiet too and probably to the same degree if not quieter going by what you said.

I am sure you will find some guy eventually and hope you do.  I know thats tough to believe though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Superficial. That's bad. It's just not a reason.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't necessarily agree that being dumped for being too quiet is not a real reason. It's very hard to connect with someone like that, so it's a very legitimate reason.


----------



## ethelonia (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm sure that's not his real reason. When someone wants to break up, they don't tell straight, they look for weaknesses, making an excuse. Coz I bet he knows way from the start that you're not much of a talker, you're just being the way you are. Why he suddenly complain now?


----------

